
The Last of the Bluefin Tuna? - robg
http://food.theatlantic.com/sustainability/the-last-of-the-bluefin-tuna.php
======
rrhyne
All fish are being caught faster than they can reproduce. I've experienced it
first hand having fished offshore for 20 years. In those 20 years, I've seen
stocks decline drastically across many, many species.

Cut your fish consumption to 1/5 of your current consumption now, or you are
the problem.

~~~
hop
Farmed fish are sustainable - salmon, talapia...

Actually went to Hawaii for the first time last week caught and caught few
Yellowtail and skipjack tuna of the Kona coast. They fight like hell. Ate it
on the boat.

~~~
streety
Tilapia may well be fine as they are largely fed a plant based diet.

Salmon are fed a fish based diet. The fishmeal is obtained from less desirable
fish but they're still taken from the oceans. Their stocks won't be as
dangerously low but eventually they will be consumed.

------
antimora
This reminded me a discussion on the public radio a few months ago.

Here is an interesting fact: "Japan imports 90% of the world’s blue-fin for
use in sushi and other dishes" [1]

[http://www.pri.org/science/environment/ban-bluefin-tuna-
trad...](http://www.pri.org/science/environment/ban-bluefin-tuna-
trade1609.html)

~~~
rjurney
And then exports some of that back to sushi restaurants the world over.

------
physcab
From the Monterey Bay SeaFood Watch application I have on my Iphone...

"Rating: Avoid - All populations of bluefin tuna are being caught faster than
they can reproduce. Bluefin is being further depleted by ranching operations
that collect small bluefin and raise them to full size to sell primarily to
the sushi market"

Best alternatives are: Albacore (U.S Pacific), Bigeye, Skipjack (Troll),
Yellowfin.

~~~
billswift
If you eat canned fish, try Jack Mackerel. It's cheaper and in my opinion
tastes better than canned tuna or salmon.

------
jmah
More oceans should get their own domains.

------
nebula
The overall ocean ecosystem seems to be perilously closer to collapse:

[http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/eng/sylvia_earle_s_ted_prize_w...](http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/eng/sylvia_earle_s_ted_prize_wish_to_protect_our_oceans.html)

------
duh
It's too bad toro is just so god damned delicious.

~~~
camccann
Not to mention heavily fortified with nutritious mercury compounds!

~~~
duh
It's too bad toro is just so god damned delicious.

